# 2.0TD into 1987 VW Quantum Syncro Wagon



## Nevadan (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm going to continue the thread I started at the D24T site now that the engine is in and about 90% done. It should be driveable in a week or three.

Here's the D24T site link: https://www.d24t.com/showthread.php?t=2033


----------

